# My Model Photos



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Some are all in camera, shooting table top dioramas, while recently I started experimenting doing composite images with basic 3D Paint. I've been doing the best I can within the dingy confines of my basement where lighting conditions are far from ideal, something to keep in mind for the 3D stuff lol!

Junkyard in Space: Used lots of stuff from the old doodads box, should be some recognizable bits & pieces laying around.


It seems to me that the Space Pod always traveled across the screen right from left, not sure we ever saw it from the right side.


A different view of the Spindrift in space.


The Jupiter 2 coming in to land. This was the first time I used 3D paint, to removes the wires.


----------



## jkirk (Feb 19, 2020)

looks professional to me!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks jkirk! Here are a couple more, first one is a diorama, and the second a composite.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Very nice work!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

awesome


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Jet Pack cam

The Ultimate Crossover!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's a change of scenery...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fantastic shots, man! 

Too bad, IIRC, the J2 doesn't quite fit into the shuttle bay of the 1701. Would make an interesting "derelict" episode.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

We'd have to settle for the Pod making a landing in the shuttle bay!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

My Saucer Fleet: Photographed separately and scaled to relative sizes.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chuck Eds said:


>


That shot of the J2 is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Starship! That landscape is a place called the Hoodoos in NM. My goal in doing these is to show different settings then what we saw on TV. No stock footage here lol!
Here's the very first composite I did in 3D Paint, I shot the background along the coast here in northeast MA.



I found this background and just had to add the Jupiter 2. I had to crop out a bunch of penguins that were at the bottom of the image!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

The surface of Mars standing in for an alien planet.


Mr. Chekov, what...do...you...think.... that is?


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

My scratch-built launch complex.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I really like all of them. I think the one that got me most was the one with the bridge shot of TOS and the saucer. Very creative. Great work! Keep them coming.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Dave! The background for this shot is from Fantasy Canyon in Nevada, which could easily pass for the otherworldly landscape of an alien planet.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I agree. It passes very easily as another world. Nice job.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

This is the Red Tadrart desert in Algeria, aka Mars on Earth. Don't get much more alien looking than this!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Hello,

We have a few questions about this 'Mars on Earth' ideal.










Have a seat....


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Chuck Eds said:


> This is the Red Tadrart desert in Algeria, aka Mars on Earth. Don't get much more alien looking than this!


That is very cool. You should look into 'Craters of the Moon' in Idaho.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks edge, always looking for new inspiration!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

The Robinsons searching for a place to set down on yet another strange alien planet.

Thanks to edge10 for the tip, Craters of the Moon in Idaho is out of this world!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

"Open the pod bay door."


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

"cant do it, Dave"


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

NOW can you open the pod bay door?


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Coming in for a beach landing. Our Aussie members should recognize this location.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Ready for lift off!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

I really like how the mountains frame this picture, especially in the foreground.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Polar Lights Dr. Smith & the Robot from about 15 years ago. Dug into the parts box again and modded some odds & ends, along with the scratch-built console and some Styrofoam ceiling tiles for the cave walls. They were always finding caves lol!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

The Derelict with the Lunar Models JII.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Brilliant work! All I need is a basement.  
Were would we be without Photoshop and its clones?
I know where we would be... Outside with our models precariously dangling on some very thin thread in front of real terrain. Dangerous!!

I especially like your J2 landing shot with the landing gear extending. Fantastic.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

LOL! The basement does have its own hazards, the Derelict took a tumble off the table last night and made a hard landing to the concrete floor, ouch!! Luckily it's a very sturdy kit, only had to glue one of the 'eyeballs' back on, whew!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

The Jupiter moving in closer to the mysterious alien ship...


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Drawn into the unknown!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Here are a few shots of the Derelict by itself...


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

It was 24 years ago this this month that the Robinsons left Earth and became Lost in Space!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Holy moly, those are some killer pics 👍 Astounding work. Your models are even more impressive than the photoshopping.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Just got back into doing some more composite shots, moved from the dingy confines of the basement to the dingy but more spacious attic. Got inspired from some great backgrounds too!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## jkirk (Feb 19, 2020)

you do such an excellent job on presentation!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

The Jupiter 2 leaving a particularly colorful planet. These otherworldly backgrounds are getting harder and harder to find!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> The Jupiter 2 leaving a particularly colorful planet. These otherworldly backgrounds are getting harder and harder to find!


That's simply beautiful.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone, glad you enjoy seeing the old Jupiter 2 in so many different settings!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Love all of your images. Fantastic work on your Jupiter 2… or is that Jupiter 2’s? Am I correct in thinking you have more than one?


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Trek! Yeah, been using my whole fleet of Jupiter 2s. The Polar lights for static shots, 16.5" Lunar Models for in-flight and the 16" Lunar Models with retractable gear for take-offs/landings. 

I have my Moebius JII set up to fly on 2-wires and will eventually try to get some video with that.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

I haven't been able to find any usable images of Trona, but I did find this location which looks equally alien.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Who'da thunk all you'd need is a spinning light thingy and cool sound effects to travel through outer space?


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Just for a change I thought I'd give the C-57D the spotlight! It's the Lunar Models 24".


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> Just for a change I thought I'd give the C-57D the spotlight! It's the Lunar Models 24".


That doesn't look like Altair 4. Know what? I need a sequel to Forbidden Planet now.🙃


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd like to see a prequel about the Krell civilization, that'd be pretty cool!


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Chuck Eds said:


> I'd like to see a prequel about the Krell civilization, that'd be pretty cool!


There was talk a few years back about doing a trilogy prequel/remake of Forbidden Planet. The first movie was going to be about the Bellerophon colonists and the voyage to Altair IV. The second movie was about what happen to them on Altair IV and the third movie was to be a remake of Forbidden Planet. It was in development for quite awhile and then it was cancelled. I always wanted a prequel with the colonists on Altair IV, that's like the first half of the story that's missing.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Just curious Chuck, for the J2 flying scenes do you suspend the model(s) somehow? If so would you mind sharing your methods for doing that?
For my own 12 inch Jupiter 2 I can envision drilling some tiny holes around the lower rim to feed fine wires or fishing line thru for attachment to eyelets inside the ship. These would be attached to a marionette style controller that could tilt the ship at various angles. When the model is not in flight mode the wires/lines would be removed; the tiny holes could be explained away as representing the openings of the retro rockets that we‘ve seen used for emergency maneuvers during the episodes in space.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

I guess I'm giving away all my secrets lol! Here's my rig: The bracket is made from PVC sheet and angle stock. I use mechanical lugs to hold the fishing line. The whole thing attaches to a 2x4 in the rafters.

Commercial Electric 14 AWG to 8 AWG Copper Barrel Mechanical Lug (2-Pack) G22501 (homedepot.com)


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

This is an old build where I painted the domes and used white decal film for lighting effects.



I just got the Atlantis saucer with the clear parts so I can actually light it. After cutting out the bottom I thought the best way to access the batteries would be from the top. With all the surgical precision I could muster I cut through just above the ridges, then extended it from the inside to hold the top in place. So far so good!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Chuck! i Appreciate the information on your rig and I promise not to tell anyone else. 🤫😁
One thing though…. Could you describe your method of attaching the fishing line to the model itself? If you prefer not to share that with the community you could PM me.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

It's all in the open now! I just tied them off on some styrene rod and secured them with super glue. They're pulled up onto the underside of the roof when the J2s are hanging. Like you said, yours having the removeable top will require a different approach. It sounds like you're on the right track!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks again! I suspected the lines terminated thru small holes in the roof based on the photo montage you shared with us. Using styrene rod was a simple and elegant solution. In my case, I think my preference would be to suspend the ship such that the lines terminate along the rim of the lower hull which would then bear all the weight. This would eliminate any chance of the magnets holding the hull halves together being unable to support the weight if the lines were terminated to the upper hull half. I may do something with eyelets or maybe something simpler with styrene rod like you did to tie the lines off inside the ship.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Simple is good! 😄


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chuck Eds said:


> This is an old build where I painted the domes and used white decal film for lighting effects.


Oh, great! Another hurricane about to hit. 😫

Seriously, great shot! Love the way the simulated lighting works. Very impressive.👍


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

It's part of the Invaders' plot!! 😮 Thanks, that's an old kit with the red domes so I figured paint was the way to go. Just got some reflective white tape for the upper lights that might work better.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Making some progress on the new saucer. Got the five outer lights in place and the fixture for the central light done.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Did a quick lighting test, so far so good!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Got the new saucer finished! Need to find a good nighttime setting to show off the lights a little better.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

This looks like the kind location the Invaders would use.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

A period appropriate setting that I happened to find, not to mention the name of the motel!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Saucer Fleet 2.0! They're not shown to scale here, mainly due to the inaccuracies of the EVTFS saucer I didn't think it looked its best from an edge on view. For this version I tried to highlight the best features of each ship..


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great stuff, man! Those photoshopped pics are absolute perfection


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

The Invaders coming in for a landing at Vasquez Rocks.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Freakin' gorgeous, man!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's the Pegasus saucer kit, built it quite a while ago and figured it needed some decent pics.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Aliens just love this place! 😁


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chuck Eds said:


> Here's the Pegasus saucer kit, built it quite a while ago and figured it needed some decent pics.


I've never noticed before how much that one looks like an upgraded Jupiter 2.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

With a few additional doodads I added on the bottom! I thought there was someone on here years ago that was actually modding this kit into a Jupiter 2. I searched but couldn't find it.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

The Jupiter 2 back in action, it was 25 years ago this month that the Robinsons left Earth and became... Lost in Space!


----------



## eric.reinholt (Oct 15, 2021)

Chuck Eds said:


> Jet Pack cam
> 
> The Ultimate Crossover!


Wow! You used my USS Enterprise! Very nice.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Eric, I legit thought that was the real/original Enterprise!👍👍


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

eric.reinholt said:


> Wow! You used my USS Enterprise! Very nice.


That's probably one of the nicest landing spots the Robinsons have ever found!

Jeff


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

*"We're at five thousand feet and there are still buildings all around us!!"*
From the episode, The Crash.... from just before the crash.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Man that is some brobdingnagian talent you are showing there with your virtuoso compositions. 

 me some LOTG!


----------

